# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Macro Textile Pack

## nguyentienthuy

*Macro Textile Pack* 
6 JPEG | min 650 x 650 max 1500 x 1500 | 8,6 Mb RAR​
[download][/download]


```
http://letitbit.net/download/3350.330162d18df4ac945bea45d41/d_729_Macro_Textile_Pack.rar.html
```

[CODE]http://depositfiles.com/files/b4i0rmhuw

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/361912005/d_729-Macro_Textile_Pack.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=12497

----------

